# Our Gibbs' first haircut



## mcleal (Mar 30, 2013)

We were very nervous getting it done but we're happy with the results. I loved his long fur but he's 11 months old and I was worried about the blowing coat stage. This will help us too with the cleanup after muddy walks in the spring...if spring ever comes.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

well isn't he adorable! Very nice cut


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

He looks adorable! This is how I want Millie to look. Could you please share the instructions or the picture you gave to your groomer?


----------



## mcleal (Mar 30, 2013)

I didn't have a picture but I told her I wanted him to still look like a Havanese and that I wanted his tail and his ears long and his legs not trimmed too short. Luckily this groomer has a Havanese herself so she knew better than I what I wanted. When I consulted with her before the cut she said because his fur was not thick she did not want to go shorter than one inch. She used a clipper on him.


----------



## mcleal (Mar 30, 2013)

This is his before picture.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

I love the name. 

:thumb:


----------



## JeanniesRafa (Dec 28, 2013)

I too am planning to get our Rafa's first cut. Was waiting until it starts to get a bit warmer around here, but don't think I can hold out too much longer. He resembles a mop, ha! ha! and can't see his eyes (although I don't think he is as bothered by this as I am). Rafa is also 11 months old. His coat, though, is very curly and thick and I am finding some mats. Also, the previous family trimmed around his eyes and snoot so there are shorter, unruly clumps of hair. I tried to put a barrette or clip so I could grow the hair there out, but he goes crazy rubbing on the floor to get it out and I am afraid he will then swallow it. So I am contemplating having the groomer trim around his face. I see that most of you don't think that is a good idea because of the constant upkeep. I guess I will see what the groomer suggests.


----------



## cynny27 (Dec 19, 2013)

So cute.


----------



## mcleal (Mar 30, 2013)

Gibbs doesn't like his hair in a top knot either but the groomer managed to do it. Tomorrow he'll be back to his normal mop top. He doesn't mind peering out at the world from behind the fringe and I like the shaggy dog face.
John, I always have to refer to my dog as "our Gibbs" on the forum because your Gibbs is so well known here. LOL
I noticed in some older posts that someone else had named their dog Gibbs and they had a new puppy named Probie. Perfect!


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

mcleal said:


> I didn't have a picture but I told her I wanted him to still look like a Havanese and that I wanted his tail and his ears long and his legs not trimmed too short. Luckily this groomer has a Havanese herself so she knew better than I what I wanted. When I consulted with her before the cut she said because his fur was not thick she did not want to go shorter than one inch. She used a clipper on him.


That must be so nice to find a groomer that has a havanese.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JeanniesRafa said:


> So I am contemplating having the groomer trim around his face. I see that most of you don't think that is a good idea because of the constant upkeep. I guess I will see what the groomer suggests.


I think it's a bit different if you have a curly coated Hav. Even though there ARE Havs with curly coats, that is not the "typical" Hav coat. I don't think the facial hair of a really curly one will ever lie dawn enough that it won't be Sproinging in from t of his eyes. Most of the people I know with curly Havs keep them pretty short all over, or it's just too mach work.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

krandall said:


> I think it's a bit different if you have a curly coated Hav. Even though there ARE Havs with curly coats, that is not the "typical" Hav coat. I don't think the facial hair of a really curly one will ever lie dawn enough that it won't be Sproinging in from t of his eyes. Most of the people I know with curly Havs keep them pretty short all over, or it's just too mach work.


You're right, Karen. That's why I had Bailey cut down after five years of struggling with his curly coat and kept him that way until he left us at 15. A curly coat is definitely not an easy one to deal with. It was like blowing coat continuously. Tyler, on the other hand, has a much nicer coat and it is easy to manage even as I am growing it out. Mats, if they form, are easily brushed out.

That being said, if you have a curly coated Hav, especially with a thicker undercoat, a puppy cut is the way to go. You can have the body clipped short and have the legs scissored for a fuller look. I always had the tail left as it was and although his ears, beard and mustache were cut, the bridge of his nose was not shaved. I don't remember having an issue with the hair springing up into his eyes, as ai belie it was cut short but not shaved.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

mcleal said:


> John, I always have to refer to my dog as "our Gibbs" on the forum because your Gibbs is so well known here. LOL


LMAO because that means I spend too much time posting.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

He looks adorable!


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

I love his cut but he was adorable before the cut too!


----------

